# Hi



## jarvo (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi everyone.I've just come back to writing from playing electronic music. I think, for me, writing is the bigger buzz. I'm blowing the dust off my plans for a novel, just in time for NaNoWriMo


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Javo and welcome back!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow, looks like you've been 9 years away! There might be one or two familiar faces here, but I'm a relative newbie. Welcome back, I hope the WF is just as fun the 2nd time around. 8)


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Oct 14, 2016)

I have not had the pleasure of meeting you before hand but I hope to see a lot from you in NaNoWriMo


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello and welcome back to both writing and wf


----------



## avestHom (Oct 16, 2016)

Welcome back.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 18, 2016)

I didn't know you but welcome back anyways! : D


----------

